
Vue vs. React - hvgoldie
What is your favourite framework for tackling frontend web development projects - Vue or React?
======
marz0
Vue is easier to get started with. React has more jobs [0]. They are both good
choices and have a lot of community support.

[0] [https://www.hntrends.com/2020/may-big-drop-developer-job-
pos...](https://www.hntrends.com/2020/may-big-drop-developer-job-
postings.html?compare=React&compare=Vue&compare=&compare=)

------
potta_coffee
I picked Vue because I didn't care for JSX. Vue and React seem very similar
conceptually but I don't have a ton of experience with React. I think they're
both good choices. Vue has gained a lot of traction with Laravel developers
which might influence your choice if you decide to use PHP and or Laravel.

------
lukaszkups
Started with react but never got into it enough to finish anything production-
ready. Then get hooked up with the Vue and now working with it for like 4
years now.

I've even wrote a note about it: [https://lukaszkups.net/notes/thanks-to-
vuejs-ive-found-front...](https://lukaszkups.net/notes/thanks-to-vuejs-ive-
found-front-end-development-fun-again/)

------
codegeek
I personally found vue to be much easier to pickup compared to React so I
would pick vue. But React is good enough as well I am sure.

~~~
hvgoldie
nice - thanks for the comment!

------
lmiller1990
Used both for years in production. Maintain several core Vue libraries.
Honestly I am happy with both - much of a muchness really.

------
quickthrower2
React, but that’s a fluke. I learned it first. I don’t see much advantage for
me personally going and learning Vue.

------
leejoramo
Expand your search. Our team evaluated react and Vue a year ago . We ended up
choosing Svelte. We love it.

------
twright
Recently I've really been enjoying Vue. It feels lightweight and I feel like I
have finer control over application state, flow, and UI. I like React too but
I feel like the component lifecycle is a little more opaque and some bugs slip
through. React hooks have certainly alleviated some of this.

------
patatino
I like both, seriously. I have done projects in both. I would say the learning
curve is steeper in React so if you have to pick one to get up and running
fast maybe Vue is the better choice.

I liked learning Vue, but not so much learning React. But once it clicked with
react it became my favorite.

~~~
dave_sid
Is either one any easier when migrating an existing web?

~~~
ioli
Vue is much easier in that sense. You can just import the library using
<script src"<<vue cdn addr>>"></script> and you can start using vue right
there.

------
floppiplopp
A matter of taste, but I really enjoy vuejs state management with vuex.

------
speedgoose
I prefer vue because I'm not a fan of JSX in React and it's not made by
Facebook. But it's pretty much the same.

------
tsamtsam
React - the era of Hooks.

Vue - not very used to the template syntax.

------
zhuziyi
react and vue.

~~~
hvgoldie
haha thanks

